# What's Your Typical Attenuation with Windsor yeast



## Trevandjo (3/9/15)

Hi guys,

I've brewed quite a few brews with Lallemand Windsor yeast. My attenuation is always around 69%. Beersmith says attenuation should be 73%-77%. I'm ok with this but I'm moving to a new much larger brewing system and want to find out what others are experiencing for their attenuation.

Thanks
Trev


----------



## winkle (3/9/15)

I find it usually stalls at 1020, no biggy for me since I normally use it for milds.


----------



## mofox1 (3/9/15)

I've only used it once, but from memory it was closer to 60%.

This was one packet into 15L of a 1.070ish stout, got down to 1.028. So possibly under pitched.

Fantastic brew though


----------



## zeggie (3/9/15)

winkle said:


> I find it usually stalls at 1020, no biggy for me since I normally use it for milds.


Same here


----------



## super_simian (3/9/15)

I seem to always get the higher end of attenuation for dry yeasts, even with a hot mash (for example, Nottingham is set on my system as 78%). From experience, I plug Windsor in as 72%. But YMMV.


----------

